

Why is the DropBox logo wrong? - davetong
http://obiwanchinobi.tumblr.com/post/18465607631/why-are-the-base-lines-of-the-dropbox-logo-off

======
cd34
adjust your perspective, it is a box with the top flaps 'open'. :)

~~~
davetong
That's how I have always seen it though - top flaps open...

I still can't see how the base of the box is aligned :(

